# 2005 Altima 3.5 SE Issue



## sloomi01 (Dec 2, 2010)

Earlier this morning I noticed my TRAC OFF, SLIP, AND SES light all illuminated at the same time while stopped at a Red Light. When the light turned green, I hit the gas and went no where, yet the engine was running normally at idle. after what seemed like an eternity the car started to move althoug extremely slowly (Less than 1 mile an hour even thugh I had it floored). I was able to pull into a parking lot and turned ignition off and restarted vehicle. TRAC OFF, SLIP light did not come back on, but the SES remains lit due to a code. Does this seem like the Traction Control Mod is going out or something else? Help?

Sloomi01


----------



## sloomi01 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok all, I just had the code dumped, and it shows P2135 Throttle Position Sensor. Could what I describe above be caused by this sensor even though my TCS OFF, SLIP, and SES light were all on at the same time? After some further research, I believe the car went into "Limp" Mode this morning due to the TPS. Does anyone know if you can reset it first before you replace it?

Sloomi01


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

the trac light idk my 3.5 is 5spd and i dont have trac ctrl..but the code you got for the tps is def a result of why your car acts like it does if its bad it doesnt know how much fuel to give the engine and if its stuck all the way open it could be acting like it is floored and flooding out or not opening at all or just a little and causing you to have no power at all and at this price its not to bad of a hit if its not the problem at least the code is a specific code though!..look on line for a cheaper one i found oe ones for less than 100 bucks heres the link PartsTrain.com - Hard to Find Auto Parts and Truck Parts -


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

You get it resolved? Sounds like MAF


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The trans uses the TPS for control. SO yes it will cause all your problems. If the trans doesn't see the TPS it won't know that the car need to be moving.


----------

